# COB......converted tug ?



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

I saw this vessel last sunday/ 27 sep/09 at Cowes ..link;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/198055/ppuser/14489

Would any member know her details please?


----------



## jamesmuggoch (Jan 24, 2010)

*converted tug cob - isle of wight*

the tug 'cob' built 1911 @ Smiths Dock as 'Smiths Docks No 3' now owned by James Muggoch and converted to family 'yacht'. Leaving Cowes on Good Friday to arrive in London (Kew Bridge) on Easter Sunday. Returning to Smiths Dock for 100th birthday on 7th Nov. 2011 See her photographs on Tyne Towage company.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Serving my time at Smith's I knew these vessel's very well.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

jamesmuggoch said:


> the tug 'cob' built 1911 @ Smiths Dock as 'Smiths Docks No 3' now owned by James Muggoch and converted to family 'yacht'. Leaving Cowes on Good Friday to arrive in London (Kew Bridge) on Easter Sunday. Returning to Smiths Dock for 100th birthday on 7th Nov. 2011 See her photographs on Tyne Towage company.


Hi James,

I assume you mean this coming Easter, do you have an ETA at Gravesend? I would like to see her come up the river and get a few photos.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## jamesmuggoch (Jan 24, 2010)

Dear Bob - many thanks for y onour message - 'Scorcher' came out for the afternoon last Saturday (9th) and may well join us at Cherry Garden Pier, Gravesend on or about 1300 hrs on Easter Sunday for the trip up to Kew - all this very dependant on weather, crew and engine!!!!!! If you would like to contact him to arrange a pick up as we pass, please do. Otherwise I'm on 07507 844 898 ...Yours James


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

scorcher said:


> I was lucky enough to be aboard her yesterday and have uploaded six photos which you may be interested in. Thanks for your comment.
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/278923/title/cob284-29/cat/all


Thanks scorcher for posting the photo's,(Thumb) I don't think anyone who served their time at Smith's expected any of the Tug/Workboat's to be still around in the 21st Century, well done to the Owner as running a vessel like this does not come cheap.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks James, I will try & be at either Gravesend or Tilbury to see her pass and get some photographs.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

The link to old photos above no longer functions.

But two here as a tug:
http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/smiths/19101915/smithsdocksno31911.htm


----------

